# Combind washer dryer ?



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi ,
Just wondered if anyone has a combind washer dryer ?
All I've heard is bad reports of them ( but not personal reports ) as in if one breaks they both break so your stuck with nowt , but having a look at them , for both parents and myself , as there seems to be some good deals around .
Does anyone have a good report on one ?
Does anyone have personal bad reports ?


Thanks
Freespirit


----------



## m1234 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,
We just bought a combined washer dryer from AEG Electrolux.  It washes brilliantly and dries ok (not as good as separate ones but ok).  Main problem for us is that we live in a flat and so when it spins the whole flat shakes (which our old washing machine didn't do).  We are in the middle of arguments with AEG/Sainsbury's about it!  This is the number two of best buys recommened by which? magazine.  The number one recommended one by which? is the Miele but it costs £1000! compared to £400 for the AEG and the other recommended one which is a John Lewis own one.  You can get online membership to which for a trial period of a month for £1.
Hope this helps.
M1234


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

We had a combined washer dryer at our old flat and whilst we didnt have any problems with it you could only wash one load at a time as you need to dry it first   

When we moved we bought seperate washing machine and tumble dryer but as we didnt have much space we had a small one that cost £130. 

I think it will depend how much washing you will do a week

Nikki xx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi ive got one, i rarely use the dryer, usually only for towels in the winter so i find it quite good although if i was drying clothes on a daily basis it might not be so good. For me and dh  its quite handy, we dont have space for both so we would have done without tumble dryer if we hadnt got it combined


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

We have a combined one and I hate it, takes longer to dry things and if you are having a good spring clean and have towels, bedding and clothes the house either ends up looking like a laundry or it takes sooo much longer


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a washer dryer too but don't use the dryer and have a separate one - it's a pain as I want to get on with the washing the next lot rather than waiting for one to dry first.

Chux xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have one too. Just replaced our old Zanussi which lasted 10 years with a hotpoint. I'm really pleased with it but I don't use the dryer much, only really for fast turnaround stuff.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I am tight for space in a small flat as well, I had a Whirlpool one that lasted 10 year and now I have a Hoover one and it is dreadful- I basically use it as a washing machine which is fine and then go to laudrette to dry! I have the engineer out time after time (under the extended warrantly) and they can't do anyting just say they are bad designs and should get separate ones (not possible). They also say should get a german make but the dimensions of my fitted kitchen are the problems
L x


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

hi there

ours broke down quite a bit (mostly pet hair blocking the filter which could only be got at by taking the back off.....)  We have instead now got separate ones and the dryer we have has one of those trays that collects the water rather than using a pipe to take it away.  This is much better ime....Also with a small person in the house I recommend getting separate ones if you can as I often have both on the go at the same time.


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya freespirit. 

yes  deffo personal  bad  personal report .

We treated ourselves to a washer  dryer .  A  Hoover  wash  dryer  too!  

broke  down  within weeks , loose  connection (  repair  man  siad it hadnt been soldered  properly)  

After a year or  two  ,  it  wouldnt  spin out, left the washing sopping  wet,  it took  3  call outs  and  3  motors ordered  , for them to give up and  offer  a replacemnet , was  without  washing machine for  3  weeks !    

Have a dryer in ya  spare room /  garage  .....  where ever !    

Luv  Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes i would definately say get seperate ones if you have the room, as with a little person or two, you will find you will need both at the same time.

You can put your dryer in most places, garage, shed, spare room or even on top of your washing machine if poss.

We are in a flat and mine is down the hall, by the bathroom   and being a small model it doesnt look huge. But can still fit a full washing cycle in there to dry

Nikki xx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

Long time no speak/ see etc etc 

My washer/dryer has just died recently and all I will say is "thanks heavens!!!!" My old kitchen was tiny so it did help in that respect BUT now I have the room for separates I have opted for them!

I would say if you have the room then go for separates but they are good for small kitchens/areas when room is tight. I found it a pain that I had to wait for one load to dry before I could start washing another load and with some combines you have to split the load to dry too so watch out for that if you opt for one too!! 

I cant believe you are now 34 weeks pg hunni, Im stunned!

Love always 

Shezza

xxxxxxx


----------

